# Gulp saltwater baits



## jimsmicro

Gulp shrimp are one bait I'd love to never use. It stinks and the rubber is now so soft that they practically rip off the hook on the first cast. The only reason I don't quit using them is that they flat out catch lots of fish and I haven't found anything that works quite as well.


----------



## cvilt

I have used them from the time they came out but did an experiment a couple years ago. My wife thinks they are magic but I don't think any bait is magic. She threw gulp and I threw regular plastic. I call it even but I had less lizard fish attacks. She hangs her head if I say she is trying something else lol. She loves new penny shrimp but it is also the first artificial she caught fish on with regularity. I got a bottle of gulp scent and it has been a good replacement but I think if I let some dodo ferment in the toilet it would smell the same. I think most artificial baits are in your confidence in the lure. With reason of course. 

PS never put your hand into a box of crackers after using gulp unless you like the smell it taints the whole box


----------



## cvilt

I throw one in my pinfish trap and even tried it in a blue crap trap and they work great


----------



## mark_gardner

the pinfish love them and as such ruin them  try the slayer line of soft plastics and see what happens you can get them at strike zone or online


----------



## mikeregas

I am with Jim311 they flat out catch lots of fish. They have faults, they're soft, expensive and trash fish love them. However, I have caught fish with them letting them sit on the bottom and had fish just pick them up of the bottom. I found a great little container to store them I will put some pics of it up soon. Basically it has a basket within a sealed container so you can pull the baits out of the liquid in a strainer basket get your bait and then drop it back in the liquid and seal it shut.


----------



## jimsmicro

You can deal with the issue of them being too soft by leaving a bait out of the juice for a bit to harden it up. Tie one on when you're trailering out to the water. By the time you get there it will be firmer. I do agree that there are plenty of good soft plastics that don't have the same problems. Hell I like the curly tail grubs if I'm fishing with a popping cork. They're a dime a dozen and hold up way better. You can get half a dozen trips out of the same one. But sometimes you want something with some stank on it.


----------



## KnotHome

I love the 3" new penny shrimp for dark/ stained water, and I've seen them beat live bait. When I'm in the specks thick, I switch to a voo doo shrimp.


----------



## RigaRoo

They are stanky and catch fish.... I heart the new penny


----------



## GregW

so most of you guys prefer the new penny shrimp ? I just cant get any results with them. I try them on a jig head and slowly drag them, or occasionally pop them. Ive even tried them on a popping bobber kind of set up, no luck.


----------



## bradleyboy

Gulp lures work great, I mostly use the jerk shads, like a traditional jerkbait. I have noticed a much better hookup ratio when less experienced anglers are fishing with soft plastics, I think the fish tend to hold on to them longer due to the scent. I've even seen them used like chunk bait, just a theory I guess. also you can save the trashed ones and use them to catch small baits suck as pinfish and croakers on the flats with small hooks, we do this in the lagoon sometimes if we plan on looking for big fish.


----------



## Creek Runner

I used gulp when they 1st came out, but my go to bait now is a Stinky Finger soft plastic, I use there paddle tails, shrimp, & jerk baits. 

http://stinkyfingersbaitco.com/


----------



## Dillusion

> I used gulp when they 1st came out, but my go to bait now is a Stinky Finger soft plastic, I use there paddle tails, shrimp, & jerk baits.
> 
> http://stinkyfingersbaitco.com/


Those look like the same mold as the xude baits.


----------



## Creek Runner

> I used gulp when they 1st came out, but my go to bait now is a Stinky Finger soft plastic, I use there paddle tails, shrimp, & jerk baits.
> 
> http://stinkyfingersbaitco.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Those look like the same mold as the xude baits.
Click to expand...

Nope there made right here in Jacksonville, and the owner is a stand up guy.


----------



## cutrunner

> so most of you guys prefer the new penny shrimp ? I just cant get any results with them. I try them on a jig head and slowly drag them, or occasionally pop them. Ive even tried them on a popping bobber kind of set up, no luck.


Then your going to places that don't have fish.


----------



## Dillusion

> so most of you guys prefer the new penny shrimp ? I just cant get any results with them. I try them on a jig head and slowly drag them, or occasionally pop them. Ive even tried them on a popping bobber kind of set up, no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Then your going to places that don't have fish.
Click to expand...

Seriously.

Using gulp is cheating , I put it on my girlfriends rods so she can catch reds in seconds...I don't use gulp because it takes literally no skill or presentation, even using doa is harder lol


----------



## Barbs_deep

> so most of you guys prefer the new penny shrimp ? I just cant get any results with them. I try them on a jig head and slowly drag them, or occasionally pop them. Ive even tried them on a popping bobber kind of set up, no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Then your going to places that don't have fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Using gulp is cheating , I put it on my girlfriends rods so she can catch reds in seconds...I don't use gulp because it takes literally no skill or presentation, even using doa is harder lol
Click to expand...

Next time your out, peg a fish in the head with a gulp and tell me if he eats….

Gulp is just like any other bait, it has its place and is just another tool on the toolbox. It works great for a slow bite when your sight casting.


----------



## Dillusion

I see what you're trying to say there, but if you want to stick with that example of pegging the fish then no bait would work...

...but to answer your question, yes, I have caught fish on gulp after slamming them on the head. Once they smell it they turned right around to eat it!


----------



## Barbs_deep

Your whole post is a contradiction.......


----------



## orlgheenoer

Arguing over who's training wheels are bigger?


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

Morning glory swimming mullet on a spinner bait catches a ton of reds for me.


----------



## Barbs_deep

> Arguing over who's training wheels are bigger?


You are so awesome. I aspire to be like you one day. Just an all out assassin on game fish.


----------



## Paul_Barnard

> I used gulp when they 1st came out, but my go to bait now is a Stinky Finger soft plastic, I use there paddle tails, shrimp, & jerk baits.
> 
> http://stinkyfingersbaitco.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Those look like the same mold as the xude baits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope there made right here in Jacksonville, and the owner is a stand up guy.
Click to expand...

I give the nod to another Jacksonville based company in Slayer Baits. They are scented but don't need to be kept in juice and don't stink up your tackle box. My favorite color is Houdini. These things last a long time too.

http://www.slayerinc.com/products/#!/~/product/category=2618370&id=11570631

Atraxx comes in a close second. Scented just like Slayer. Chicken on a chain is my favorite.

http://attraxxbaits.com/products-main/attraxx-salt/pogie/


I detest Gulp.


----------



## Rediculous

Here's what I would do if I wanted the only benefit of gulp, without getting bent over continuously. I'd buy a tub of gulp, get totally boned on the 20 bucks once. Then I would try to get the brat kid down the street to eat the baits for $5, just for sheer amusement. Then I would buy 5 bags of random z-man baits, so that's another 25-30 bucks. Throw the z-mans in the, now empty, tub of magic fish catching juice . So total (depending on whether the kid ate the gulp or not) is between 50-60 dollars. Depending on how often you fish and how many fish you catch, that one time purchase could last you anywhere from 1 to 180 years.


----------



## Rediculous

> I used gulp when they 1st came out, but my go to bait now is a Stinky Finger soft plastic, I use there paddle tails, shrimp, & jerk baits.
> 
> http://stinkyfingersbaitco.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Those look like the same mold as the xude baits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope there made right here in Jacksonville, and the owner is a stand up guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give the nod to another Jacksonville based company in Slayer Baits.  They are scented but don't need to be kept in juice and don't stink up your tackle box.  My favorite color is Houdini.  These things last a long time too.
> 
> http://www.slayerinc.com/products/#!/~/product/category=2618370&id=11570631
> 
> Atraxx comes in a close second.  Scented just like Slayer.  Chicken on a chain is my favorite.
> 
> http://attraxxbaits.com/products-main/attraxx-salt/pogie/
> 
> 
> I detest Gulp.
Click to expand...

I'll have to order some of these slayer baits, I've never seen them anywhere. But since they're a FL based company I'll see how they are. But, I find it extremely hard to believe they are more durable or better than z-man. This is an instance where I hope I'm wrong, though. I'd love to find a bait that the fish liked even more and would hold up even longer, for sure.


----------



## permitchaser

We have loaded coolers on New Penny. I even caught a Spanish on a half one. Even lizard fish love them if you put them on the bottom. One time I was reeling in a Lizard fish and a 3 foot Trout came up and grabbed it. Damn thing let go before I could boat it :-X


----------



## Paul_Barnard

> I used gulp when they 1st came out, but my go to bait now is a Stinky Finger soft plastic, I use there paddle tails, shrimp, & jerk baits.
> 
> http://stinkyfingersbaitco.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Those look like the same mold as the xude baits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope there made right here in Jacksonville, and the owner is a stand up guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give the nod to another Jacksonville based company in Slayer Baits.  They are scented but don't need to be kept in juice and don't stink up your tackle box.  My favorite color is Houdini.  These things last a long time too.
> 
> http://www.slayerinc.com/products/#!/~/product/category=2618370&id=11570631
> 
> Atraxx comes in a close second.  Scented just like Slayer.  Chicken on a chain is my favorite.
> 
> http://attraxxbaits.com/products-main/attraxx-salt/pogie/
> 
> 
> I detest Gulp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to order some of these slayer baits, I've never seen them anywhere. But since they're a FL based company I'll see how they are. But, I find it extremely hard to believe they are more durable or better than z-man. This is an instance where I hope I'm wrong, though. I'd love to find a bait that the fish liked even more and would hold up even longer, for sure.
Click to expand...

I have never tried Z-Man, so I don't know if they are more durable, but they are as durable a soft bait as I have ever used.


----------



## Barbs_deep

> Here's what I would do if I wanted the only benefit of gulp, without getting bent over continuously. I'd buy a tub of gulp, get totally boned on the 20 bucks once. Then I would try to get the brat kid down the street to eat the baits for $5, just for sheer amusement. Then I would buy 5 bags of random z-man baits, so that's another 25-30 bucks. Throw the z-mans in the, now empty, tub of magic fish catching juice . So total (depending on whether the kid ate the gulp or not) is between 50-60 dollars. Depending on how often you fish and how many fish you catch, that one time purchase could last you anywhere from 1 to 180 years.


Lol. Solid projection model.


----------



## Net 30

> Here's what I would do if I wanted the only benefit of gulp, without getting bent over continuously. I'd buy a tub of gulp, get totally boned on the 20 bucks once. Then I would try to get the brat kid down the street to eat the baits for $5, just for sheer amusement. Then I would buy 5 bags of random z-man baits, so that's another 25-30 bucks. Throw the z-mans in the, now empty, tub of magic fish catching juice . So total (depending on whether the kid ate the gulp or not) is between 50-60 dollars. Depending on how often you fish and how many fish you catch, that one time purchase could last you anywhere from 1 to 180 years.


LMFAO!!!!!!! My vote for best post of 2013! I've got a neighborhood kid I'd love to try this on......

I'm in love with the Slayer Paddle tails but they don't hold up well with pinfish and puffer nips. Best action of any paddle I've used. 

Now those Z-Man paddle tails must be made out of freakin' Star Wars Carbonite or sumthing. Once you get them on the hook ( a challenge) these things last FOREVER! The first pack I bought I brought back to the store cause the things had slits all over the baits...I thought there were defective. The guy in the bait shop pulled one out of the bag and stretched it the width of his arms and it still had more stretch. Amazing formulation....rubbery and slick. Putting these in a jug a stink juice sounds like a good idea.


----------



## GregW

> so most of you guys prefer the new penny shrimp ? I just cant get any results with them. I try them on a jig head and slowly drag them, or occasionally pop them. Ive even tried them on a popping bobber kind of set up, no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Then your going to places that don't have fish.
Click to expand...

no doubt  [smiley=1-tears1.gif]


----------



## blondmonkey777

Yes slayer is very durable but if you are catching a lot of lady fish and blue fish, they will get tore up but you get 10 baits per pack for way cheaper then that bubble gum z man, I used to use z man for a very short time and had a friend try and get me to try one of the paddlerz that had pro cure on it and I would take gulp Juce over that pro cure junk any day. That stuff is nasty gets everywhere and sticky as anything. Also z man have very little action compared to the slayer sst paddle tail. But then again don't take my word for it try out a pack, they have them in tackle shops all over east coast and west coast just check out there website


----------



## Rediculous

I would buy unscented if I could, believe me. But it's really not an issue. After the first couple fish, the pro cure is long gone and the bait still last for weeks and catches the same amount of fish. I'll try the slayer baits. If they're not as durable, I'll just stick with zman. Cause I'm positive, they will in no way shape or form, catch me any more fish.


----------



## GregW

anyone have any luck with the Gulp Alive spray? think its about the same as the fluid in the containers that go for $10-$35?


----------



## lemaymiami

Read all the posts, had a laugh or two, tried not to take most of it too seriously...

Here's my take on the stuff - I was given samples early on, and as usual they just sat in my box and got older. After a few years I needed something that I could take for a few days to replace live shrimp and thought of those Gulp baits so I gave them a try. That first day my anglers caught snook, reds, trout, one 60lb tarpon and assorted other species (all on shrimp tails on 1/8 or 1/4oz jigheads...). To top it off.... at a creek mouth where fish were feeding my angler snagged one so we put that rod in the holder and handed him another rod (when we snag up two rods we'd go retrieve them -and ruin the spot....). You guessed it, five minutes later the snagged up rod bent over and produced a five pound redfish.... As a result I've been using them ever since and even come up with a line of jigheads with decent hooks to fish them...

If I were running a tournament I wouldn't let anyone use them - that's how well they work. I've never found a color the fish wouldn't eat, and no matter what shape you buy - they all sit in the same juice.... These days it's either the New Penny shrimp or the 4" mullet tail in pearl white for anywhere in the 'Glades. In summer I slack off of them a bit since I can get as many bites with bucktails tipped with curl tails (Exxude, of course). If you're going to use Gulp tails do it right and buy the pint or quart size (if you can find the quart size). I keep two pint tubs in a plastic box to keep the floor clean (and never, ever does one bit of Gulp go into my tackle box (once was enough...).

No, I don't get any breaks from Berkley (I can't even get them to return my calls). I'd be very glad to give them pics for their advertising in exchange for access to their products at the wholesale level - but first they'd actually have to return my phone calls....


----------



## matt_baker_designs

I used to use Gulp 3in New Penny shrimp all the time. It worked great, but the cost was getting to me, especially when I would go through a whole bag easily in a day, if not more. Now I use Zoom swim baits (hook them weedless) that I can get for $2.50sih a pack on sale at Bass Pro with 10 in a pack. I add some Pro Cure and they work just as good as the gulp.


----------



## lucasmccurdy

what flavor pro cure do you guys use? I have never used it before.


----------

